# E-bikes & trailers



## Phaeton (9 Feb 2020)

I was only thinking about this whilst out riding the other day, I'm trying to get rid of one of our cars to go down to one & my buggy, but there are times when I need to fetch things from B&Q or Wickes, both about 5-6 miles away. Not a problem most of the time as the wife's Rav will be around, but there will be occasions when it's not, so my mind got to thinking about trailers, then got silly & thought about trailers big enough to carry 8x4 sheets of plywood/plasterboard etc. I decided if I wanted to tow those it would have to be a 4 wheeled trailer with steering. Then I thought about the weight factor would it damage the electric motor & what was it's limits, then I thought about brakes, having an extra 50Kg's pushing you along would be interesting especially downhill. The whole thing got a bit silly in my head as I was riding along, but it did end up in a serious question.

Would a trailer, bit more substantial than one of those child trailers cause the electric motor any damage?


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Feb 2020)

What bike do you have?

Hub motor bikes can overheat or stall, not good, so you would need to be extra careful with one of those.

Cheap Chinese crank drive bikes can do the same, but are less prone to it.

Bosch, Yamaha, and Shimano Steps bikes appear well engineered and bomb proof, at least electrically.

Worth thinking about the overall weight of your rig.

Some ebikers are big lads, 120kg+.

If you are, say, 80kg, another 50kg on the hitch wouldn't begin to put the motor at risk.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I was only thinking about this whilst out riding the other day, I'm trying to get rid of one of our cars to go down to one & my buggy, but there are times when I need to fetch things from B&Q or Wickes, both about 5-6 miles away. Not a problem most of the time as the wife's Rav will be around, but there will be occasions when it's not, so my mind got to thinking about trailers, then got silly & thought about trailers big enough to carry 8x4 sheets of plywood/plasterboard etc. I decided if I wanted to tow those it would have to be a 4 wheeled trailer with steering. Then I thought about the weight factor would it damage the electric motor & what was it's limits, then I thought about brakes, having an extra 50Kg's pushing you along would be interesting especially downhill. The whole thing got a bit silly in my head as I was riding along, but it did end up in a serious question.
> 
> Would a trailer, bit more substantial than one of those child trailers cause the electric motor any damage?



What about adding a small motor to the trailer to take some of the load off? I think @classic33 has done something like that.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> What about adding a small motor to the trailer to take some of the load off? I think @classic33 has done something like that.


I've the larger trailer, but there's no motor fitted to it. I am looking at fixing the motor from a mobility scooter to the Brox though, for the same reasons.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Feb 2020)

Cube Acid Hybrid One 500, me 10Kgs, aiming for 90Kgs later in the year, it's mild musings currently, but it may become serious if I retire.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> I've the larger trailer, but there's no motor fitted to it. I am looking at fixing the motor from a mobility scooter to the Brox though, for the same reasons.


Sorry is the Brox the bike or the trailer? If you end up with 2 motors how are you going to control them? Legal type of question, if you had a 250W motor on the bike & then a 250W motor on the trailer does that make it illegal?


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Cube Acid Hybrid One 500, me 10Kgs, aiming for 90Kgs later in the year, it's mild musings currently, but it may become serious if I retire.



Decent bike, and you are far from enormous.

I can't see a problem, provided you take account of the usual push bike considerations for towing in terms of a balanced load, and you don't attempt to drag something ten times heavier than you and the bike.

Steep hills could be a challenge, if you conked out going up you would be rather marooned.

Gathering speed going down is a risk, but I reckon if you were careful not to let the speed gather you would be OK.

Just take it steady - as you would towing on a pushbike.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Sorry is the Brox the bike or the trailer? If you end up with 2 motors how are you going to control them? Legal type of question, if you had a 250W motor on the bike & then a 250W motor on the trailer does that make it illegal?


This is the Brox, since added a small platform that extends another two feet from the rear axles.






Any motor added to the trailer wasn't covered by the regulations. It was deemed to be pushing you.

A simple way of controlling the motor, on the trailer, would be a second control connected by a lead you can break. Leaving all the weight on the trailer(battery & motor).


----------



## the snail (12 Feb 2020)

I don't think the weight of a sheet of plasterboard etc would be the problem, but 8x4 is massive, way too big for a bike trailer, and one gust of wind and you'll be blown off the road. You can always get these things delivered if need be.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2020)

the snail said:


> I don't think the weight of a sheet of plasterboard etc would be the problem, but 8x4 is massive, way too big for a bike trailer, and one gust of wind and you'll be blown off the road. You can always get these things delivered if need be.


Nothing to say that an 8 by 4 sheet can't be carried flat. Just as long as they're clear of the wheels, the rear is marked showing the full width. And just as important, the rider remembers the size of the load behind.


----------



## the snail (12 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Nothing to say that an 8 by 4 sheet can't be carried flat.


Anything's possible. Rather you than me though!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Nothing to say that an 8 by 4 sheet can't be carried flat. Just as long as they're clear of the wheels, the rear is marked showing the full width. And just as important, the rider remembers the size of the load behind.


Should be an interesting trip in this wind!


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Should be an interesting trip in this wind!


Which is why I said
_"And just as important, the rider remembers the size of the load behind."_


----------



## MichaelW2 (12 Feb 2020)

I have carried some long things and heavy things on my Carryfreedom Y-frame but big sheets are the most difficult thing and I would not attempt to bike a full sheet of plasterboard or plywood.
I usually fit a green plastic recycling carton to the flatbed, which also provides a surface clear of the wheels for wider loads.
An electric assist trailer sounds useful. Braking is an issue and there are some self braking mount systems out there.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Would a trailer, bit more substantial than one of those child trailers cause the electric motor any damage?




You could get in touch with the guys at https://pedalme.co.uk/ . They do big deliveries in London using Arrow cargo bikes and some with huge trailers. They might be able to advise (they seem very helpful on Twitter).


----------



## sheddy (12 Feb 2020)

Ask the Dutch ?
I think David Hembrow has a search option on http://www.aviewfromthecyclepath.com


----------

